#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  К знающим тибетский язык или санскрит

## Per Se

Можете перевести на русский слоги "ЧЕ" и "ТА" ?

----------


## Вова Л.

"Че", по-моему, великий. А вообще он-лайн словари для таких случаев есть.

----------


## Huandi

Великий Че(гевара), например.

----------


## Светлана

нет))) "та" - это лошадь  :Smilie:  "Великая лошадь"?  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Per Se

> вообще он-лайн словари для таких случаев есть.


Опаньки. Не встречал такого. Видимо плохо искал. А наводочку дашь?

----------


## Per Se

> нет))) "та" - это лошадь  "Великая лошадь"? ))


 ИТОГО имеем "великая лошадь гевара". Хотя при чем тут гевара?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Опаньки. Не встречал такого. Видимо плохо искал. А наводочку дашь?


http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=u...83%D0%BA&meta=

http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=u...83%D0%BA&meta=

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Можете перевести на русский слоги "ЧЕ" и "ТА" ?


chos - это дхарма, что касается "та" - зависит от написания.

----------


## Dordje Pagba

Смотря как оно пишется!

----------


## Per Se

> chos - это дхарма, что касается "та" - зависит от написания.


 Если я ничего не путаю, то дхарма это не "ЧЕ" а "ЧЁ", а вот что значит "ЧЕ"? Про "ТА" же ваще ничего сказать не могу. Просто фонетически максимально близкое к русскому "ТА". Какие есть варианты?

----------


## Сергей Волков

Per Se, есть чё?

----------


## kamtsang

Если это в контексте буддизма, а не бытовухи, то скорее всего:
chad lta - взгляд нигилизма (о том, что вещи возникают без причин), в противоположность rtag lta - взгляд этернализма (о том, что вещи возникают из неизменных причин).
В буддийской философии и то и другое - крайности, в которые не следует впадать следуя Серединным Путём

----------


## Per Se

> скорее всего:
> chad lta - взгляд нигилизма, в противоположность rtag lta - взгляд этернализма


 Спасибо, если я правильно понял, вы приводите два термина содержащие слог "ТА". А сам по-себе слог не является "смыслосодержащим"?

----------


## Per Se

> Per Se, есть чё?


 Аск!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Ну, если это все же ched mtha'  то, ched - прерывность, прекращение, в смысле отсутствия какого либо продолжения, а вот mtha' это край, здесь крайность. Если, например, "прицепить" к нему yas  получится mtha' yas - бескрайний, а если dag, mtha' dag - все. Еще раз оговорюсь если ваше "ЧЕ ТА" это на самом деле ched mtha' , я бы не стал утверждать однозначно.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Опаньки. Не встречал такого. Видимо плохо искал. А наводочку дашь?


Я пользуюсь много лет этим словарем:
http://www.thlib.org/reference/translation-tool/
Очень удобный конвектор текста.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

В настоящее время я делаю on-line перевод 
Dictionary of Tibetan materia medica.
Авторы: Pa-saṅs-yon-tan, Yon-tan-rgya-mtshao, Yonten Gyatso
Обложка книги :
http://rstar.boom.ru/ttm/Materiamedica/front.jpeg
Здесь фактически четыре языка: тибетская калька с санскрита, тибетская ботаническая и медицинская терминология, латинская ботаническая терминология и английский текст.
Если есть заинтересованные в изучении Тибетской и Монгольской Медицины - могу добавить монгольские эквиваленты и продолжить здесь.
Нужна помощь в транскрипции санскритских и тибетских терминов, изображении тибетской кальки с санскрита.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Одна станица из моего перевода Materia medica.
kanda ka ri – это Rubus spp., хотя в тексте указана конкретно Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri). Я специально остановлюсь более подробно отдельно на рассмотрении этих чудесных растений, так как они легко доступны для сбора в любом регионе и обладают уникальными лечебными свойствами. Различают два вида kanda ka ri, белая – это Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri dkar po), (dkar po) – я добавляю от себя.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3033/...155568.jpg?v=0
kanda ka ri smug po – это Rubus subornatus или melandenus (ga bra), коричневая разновидность. Картинка не найдена.
ga bra имеет в этой книге на стр. 30 отдельную статью – это Rubus subornatus или melandenus. Также как, Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri) обладает целебным эффектом при заразных заболеваниях (rims). Свойства подобны Rubus niveus,  kanda ka ri smug po внешне похожа на Rosa omeiensis (se ba ‘bras bzang) སེ་བ་ འབྲས་བཟང་, возможно, здесь речь идет об ягодах (плодах), наилучшего качества, стебли более пятнистые, как будто обрызганные свернувшимся молоком и имеют отдельное название stag tsher སྟག་ཚེར་ и bri ha ti བྲི་ཧ་ཏི་ - синонимы
Справа на сайте с книгой есть прекрасный поисковик, которым я воспользовался.
на стр. 7 есть статья про ku li ཀུ་ ལི་, переводится на тибетский как rigs can ma རིགས་ཅན་ མ་  – это синоним Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri). 
на стр. 12 есть статья про kshu dra, переводится на тибетский, как phan tshigs ma – синоним Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri).
на стр. 25 есть статья про ghj mkhas ma – это синоним bi dagdhi на санскрите и Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri). 
У Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri dkar po) бело-желтые цветы, созревающие в маленькие кисло-сладкие ягоды, листья и стебли колючие, похожа на молодые побеги Rosa omeiensis (se ba zhon nu) སེ་བ་ ཞོན་ ནུ་. на стр. 25 есть отдельная статья под названием mkhris sel མཁྲིས་སེལ་, (подавляющая Желчь) - это синоним Rosa omeiensis སེ་བའི་མེ་ཏོག་ (se ba’i me tog, me tog – это цветок).
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/...f1f93f.jpg?v=0

http://woodlandrosegarden.com/latest...-22%200002.jpg
Что-то сходства особого с Rubus niveus не вижу, но интересен, возможно, как вариант замены. Разные части растений имеют отдельные разные названия. 
Rubus niveus (kanda ka ri dkar po) применяется для лечения лихорадок от воздействия Ветра вместе с корнем Tinospora sinensis (sle tre – в тексте), но мне кажется, это sle tres  སླེ་ཏྲེས་ , т. к. 
sle tre  སླེ་ཏྲེ - это совсем другое.
Tinospora sinensis – sle tres  སླེ་ཏྲེས་   
http://www.hktree.com/images/trees/PICT00141.jpg
Дальше приведу информацию из других источников.
Согласно «Уламжалт эмт бодис нь Монгол улсын стандарт», в Монгольской Фармакопее ст. 10 под названием Гандигари (Манж гандигар) kan ta ka ri фигурирует Sambucus mandshurica.
Сумати Праджня, в «Кунпан дудзи ньингпо» - бурятском рецептурнике тибетской медицины под одним названием kan ta ka ri приводит синонимы-заменители: Бузина сибирская,  Sambucus sibirica, древесина и  Малина обыкновенная, Rubus idaeus древесина.
http://www.nature.chita.ru/Plants/Fl..._sibirica2.jpg
http://departments.bloomu.edu/biolog...f_under1tn.JPG
http://departments.bloomu.edu/biolog...mspines1tn.JPG

По данным Национальной Фармакопеи Традиционной Медицины второго пересмотра королевства Бутан (Traditional Medicine National Formulary second edition): http://www.health.gov.bt/ITMS/06medi...01a.gar-20.htm
kandra ka ri – это Solanum xanthocarpum
http://www.impgc.com/images/PlantPic...nthocarpum.jpg
а  Sambucus spp.- это yu-gu shing. 
При поисках картинок нашел еще синоним Kantakari - Leptadenia reticulate
http://ayu.in/images/kantakari.jpg
А также обнаружил еще целую книгу с образцами сырья Аюрведы:
Controversial Drug Plants. Автор R.V. Nair:
http://books.google.ru/books?id=ZmzO...esult#PPA93,M1
Добавлю информацию, в моем переводе с английского языка и моими комментариями с ресурса: 
http://www.aidsinfonyc.org/fiar/tibet-table.html
Rubus ellipticus. Rosaceae. Англ.: Golden evergreen raspberry.Тиб.: kaida-ka-ri. В Тибетской медицине применяется в составе многокомпонентных смесей. Thangka: подавляет лихорадки на основе Ветра, см. R. niveus/saxatilis. Применяется для лечения заболеваний почек. Внутренняя часть коры обладает кисло-сладким вкусом и согревающими свойства. Тонизирует функцию почек и оказывает антидиуретическое действие, применяется при снижении чувствительности, выделении из гениталий,  полиурии и частом ночном мочеиспускании. A renal tonic and antidiuretic, it is used in the treatment of weakening of the senses, vaginal/seminal discharge, polyuria and micturation during sleep. ‘it is used in the treatment of weakening of the senses’ – Затрудняюсь в точном переводе этой фразы, возможно, исходя из контекста мочеполовой системы – используется для лечения сниженных сексуальных ощущений?
В Аюрведе применяется R. tinctorum Linn., содержащая гликозиды, которые действуют на нервную систему и на матку. Из плодов R. lasiocarpus Smith, (black raspberry – англ.) делают джем. Листья R. wallichii, (red raspberry – англ., gauriphal – санскр.?) обладают вяжущим, сладким вкусами, vata in excess (vata в избытке? – не понятно, лечит избыток  или само растение содержит избыток vata?). В Китайской медицине, Hsu, применяются сушёные плоды R. chingii Hu или другие разновидности, fu-pen-zi, обладающие сладким, кислым вкусами; мягкими, тёплыми свойствами; оказывают эффект при эректильной дисфункции, старческом спермотечении, энурезе, частом мочеиспускании, головокружении; in vitro активны против  V. сholerae. В Африканской медицине применяются корни R. рinnatus при кровоточивости дёсен, диарее. В Европейской медицине, Grieve, применяются кора корней и листья R. fructicosus, (bramble – англ.), содержащие большое количество танинов, обладающие вяжущим, антисекреторным и тонизирующим действием при дизентерии, диарее.  
Rubus idaeopsis. Rosaceae. В Тибетской медицине применяется как противовоспалительное для лечения ранений, прекращает кровоточивость (109). В Аюрведе применяется кора R. moluccanus Linn., (black cherry, bramble - англ.), листья содержат танин; плоды - яблочную, лимонную кислоты, пектин; корни содержат танины, сахар, флавоноиды; молодые побеги используются в салатах для укрепления патологически подвижных зубов; листья – при диарее; сильное месячногонное и абортивное средство; вяжущее и антисекреторное; плоды эффективны при ночном недержании мочи у детей; в порошоке используются при дизентерии. 
В Китайской медицине, Hsu, используются высушенные корни R. parvifolious L., (rubus – англ., ci-bo или tzu-ро – кит.) имеющие сладкий, горький вкусы; нейтральные свойства; для лечения лихорадки из-за Холода, тонзиллита, ревматоидного артрита, гепатита, диареи; нефротических отёков, мочевой инфекции, камней; кровохарканья, рвоте с кровью, функциональных маточных кровотечениях, внутрь и наружно при травмах, фурункулах, отёках при интоксикации. В Африканской медицине применяются корни аналогично R. рinnatus при кровоточивости дёсен, диарее. В Европейской медицине применяются плоды R. idaeus Linn, (raspberry – англ.), содержащие высокую концентрацию антиоксидантов; листья обладают вяжущим и стимулирующим действием. 1 унция сушеных листьев в пинте воды применяется как полоскание при воспалении в полости рта, язвах в горле, для промывания ран и язв; листья с корой Ulmus spp. (Slippery Elm – англ.) применяются в виде горячих компрессов для лечения ран, ожогов; холодный отвар листьев применяется как вяжущее при расслаблении связочного аппарата кишечника.

----------

